# Trick or treat ?



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Oh fuck off...

'nuff said really


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

+1

gets on my tits more every year, imported american shite.

trick or treat, demanding goods/money with menaces, bang the little f*ckers up.

and you can stuff your pumkins right up your arse.

dont even get me started on Xmas :twisted:


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

bluush said:


> +1
> 
> gets on my tits more every year, imported american shite.
> 
> ...


He he your as miserable as me :lol: Just had a load of the twats banging on the door and the windows the dog was going nuts so they soon pissed off


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Americanised shite that is just about selling lurid and foul-smelling plastic junk, and growing pumpkins that'll end up rotting, all for the sake of one night.

Hey kids, remember to stock up on your Halloween merchandise! :roll:


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

+ another one.

I fecking loath it.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Completely forgot about it so unprepared, we are currently sitting downstairs with the TV on quiet and all the lights off  :lol:

Just having the second knock of the night as I type 

Charlie


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I love it....

Buy two of those choccy treat bags when shopping with Ola "for the little angels"

Disconnect the front door bell for three hours and in about 20 minutes I will give it....

Oh well doesn't look like anyone is coming so I might as well eat the chocolate :wink: :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> Oh fuck off...
> 
> 'nuff said really


My exact words before even reading the post! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Fuck off foreign holidays we have our own traditions thanks


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Fuck off foreign holidays we have our own traditions thanks


Yes, we do...



> In North America, trick or treat has been a customary Halloween tradition since at least the late 1950s. Homeowners wishing to participate in it usually decorate their private entrance with plastic spiderwebs, paper skeletons and jack-o-lanterns. Some rather reluctant homeowners would simply leave the candy in pots on the porch, others might be more participative and would even ask an effort from the children in order to provide them with candy. In the more recent years, however, the practice has spread to almost any house within a neighborhood being visited by children, including senior residences and condominiums.
> 
> The tradition of going from door to door receiving food *already existed *in Great Britain and Ireland in the form of souling, where children and poor people would sing and say prayers for the dead in return for cakes.[1] Guising - children disguised in costumes going from door to door for food and coins - also predates trick or treat, and is recorded in Scotland at Halloween in 1895, where masqueraders in disguise carrying lanterns made out of scooped out turnips, visit homes to be rewarded with cakes, fruit and money.[2] While going from door to door in disguise has remained popular among Scots and Irish, the North American custom of saying "trick or treat" has recently become common. The activity is prevalent in the United States, Canada, United Kingdom, Republic of Ireland, Puerto Rico, and northwestern and central Mexico. In the latter, this practice is called calaverita (Spanish for "little skull"), and instead of "trick or treat", the children ask ¿me da mi calaverita? ("can you give me my little skull?"); where a calaverita is a small skull made of sugar or chocolate.


Also,



> American historian and author Ruth Edna Kelley of Massachusetts wrote the first book length history of the holiday in the US; The Book of Hallowe'en (1919), and references souling in the chapter "Hallowe'en in America";
> 
> The taste in Hallowe'en festivities now is to study old traditions, and hold a Scotch party, using Burn's poem Hallowe'en as a guide; or to go a-souling as the English used. In short, no custom that was once honored at Hallowe'en is out of fashion now.[8]
> 
> Kelley lived in Lynn, Massachusetts, a town with 4,500 Irish immigrants, 1,900 English immigrants, and 700 Scottish immigrants in 1920.[9] In her book, Kelley touches on customs that arrived from across the Atlantic; "Americans have fostered them, and are making this an occasion something like what it must have been in its best days overseas. All Hallowe'en customs in the United States are borrowed directly or adapted from those of other countries".[10]


From Wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trick-or-treating


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

fuck em, i sat with curtains open watching the box and completely ignored the door even though they could see me. 8)


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

wallsendmag said:


> Fuck off foreign holidays we have our own traditions thanks





Kell said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck off foreign holidays we have our own traditions thanks
> ...


Knowledge is power ;-)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We had penny for the lantern not this trick or treat crap anyhow who had a trick?

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

I am in The Grand Prairie Texas at the moment. My friend said last night we had better go out otherwise we'll get the "pecker heads" all night long up to 30 of them probably.
We got back at 9PM and had three lots in succession. When she said she had no candy they replied, "we accept money!"...... Little bastards


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

fishface said:


> I am in The Grand Prairie Texas at the moment. My friend said last night we had better go out otherwise we'll get the "pecker heads" all night long up to 30 of them probably.
> We got back at 9PM and had three lots in succession. When she said she had no candy they replied, "we accept money!"...... Little bastards


So write them a cheque and watch the delight on their little faces fade away.. :twisted:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Well after reading throughout his thread I have come to the conclusion that there should be no shortage of folk to play Scrooge in this years pantos


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Humbug! [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I was home alone on Halloween and was upstairs doing some stuff on the computer and listening to music. The doorbell rang so i ignored it. It rang again so again I ignored it. Then there was silence.

About 30 minutes later the doorbell rang so I ignored it. Then it rang again so I looked out of the window and saw a group of teenagers with a policewoman. Then the doorbell rang again. I opened it to be confronted by a policeman who told me that these guys had just 'egged' my downstairs windows. :evil:

Sure enough there was egg all over the place. The cop asked if I would like them to clean it up so I said "No, tell them to come and lick it off with their tongues." Sadly he declined and asked if I wanted to prosecute. I said "No, but give them this." I handed over a Halloween Chinese lantern. These things have a solid fuel ignitor.

With a bit of luck they'll have burnt themselves trying to set it off. :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well I was happy to hand out some sweets to 4 lots of kids


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

> Well I was happy to hand out some sweets to 4 lots of kids


+1


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's the oldies :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's the oldies :wink:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

A point worth making twice, as with age they probably would have asked to you repeat what you said anyway. :wink:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

*What*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ScoobyTT said:


> A point worth making twice, as with age they probably would have asked you to repeat what you said anyway. :wink:


Absolutely


----------

